# Million Dollar Arm on Blu-ray 10/7



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FROM THE STUDIO THAT BROUGHT YOU “MIRACLE”

and “REMEMBER THE TITANS”



DISNEY’S MILLION DOLLAR ARM



Based on an Inspirational True Story



On Disney Blu-ray™, Digital HD,

Disney Movies Anywhere, DVD & On-Demand Oct. 7, 2014!



Bonus Features Include:

Alternate Ending, Deleted Scenes, Outtakes, Making-Of Featurettes, and More!



BURBANK, Calif. July 11, 2014— From the studio that brought you “Miracle” and “Remember the Titans,” comes the inspirational true story “Million Dollar Arm,” sliding home on Disney Blu-ray™, Digital HD, Disney Movies Anywhere, DVD and On-Demand Oct. 7, 2014. Set against the backdrop of America’s favorite pastime, this must-own baseball drama stars Jon Hamm (“Mad Men,” “The Town,” “Bridesmaids”) as a sports agent who sets out in search of the next great major league baseball pitcher and ends up discovering the true value of teamwork, commitment and what it means to be a family.



Cheered by audiences and critics alike, this “genuine crowd pleaser” (Pete Hammond, Movieline) delivers major league fun on Blu-ray and Digital HD with grand-slam high definition picture and sound that bring the excitement of the stadium experience right into viewers’ homes. The in-home release of “Million Dollar Arm” also steps up to bat with bases loaded with exciting bonus features, including an alternate ending, deleted scenes, outtakes, the making-of featurettes “Training Camp,” “Their Story,” “Million Dollar Music by A. R. Rahman,” and more!



Bonus features available on Disney Movies Anywhere also include an exclusive never-before-seen deleted scene.



“Million Dollar Arm” stars Jon Hamm, Suraj Sharma (“Life of Pi”), Madhur Mittal (“Slumdog Millionaire”), Bill Paxton (“Big Love,” “Apollo 13”), Lake Bell (“Boston Legal,” “No Strings Attached”) and Alan Arkin (“Argo,” “Little Miss Sunshine”). It was directed by Craig Gillespie (“Fright Night,” “Lars and the Real Girl”), written by Thomas McCarthy (“Up,” “Win Win”) and produced by Mark Ciardi & Gordon Gray (“The Rookie,” “Invincible,” “Secretariat”) and Joe Roth (“Alice in Wonderland,” “Maleficent”).



Audiences everywhere can catch this unforgettable sports story in the following formats with bonus features as listed:


Bonus Materials Overview for These Products:

Blu-ray

Digital HD & SD, and Disney Movies Anywhere

Includes:

· Making-of Featurettes:

o Training Camp – Actors Suraj Sharma and Madhur Mittal faced the same daunting challenge that their characters Rinku and Dinesh did—learning how to pitch a baseball.

o Their Story – The real JB Bernstein, Rinku and Dinesh explore the legacy of the Million Dollar Arm contest and its impact on the lives and aspirations of children in India...and their own lives as well.

o Million Dollar Music by A.R. Rahman - The Oscar-winning composer (Best Original Score, “Slumdog Millionaire,” 2008) talks about creating music that encompasses two worlds—India and the U.S.

· Alternate Ending

· Deleted Scenes:

o “JB’s Problem”

o “Sold”

o “I’d Take Ten Dollars”

· Outtakes

· And more!



*Digital bonus offerings will vary per retailer



Exclusive to Disney Movies Anywhere

· Deleted Scene:

o “What about Brenda?”


Bonus Materials Overview for This Product:

DVD

Includes:

· Making-of Featurette:

o Training Camp – Actors Suraj Sharma and Madhur Mittal faced the same daunting challenge that their characters Rinku and Dinesh did—learning how to pitch a baseball.



Disc Specifications:



Feature Run Time: Approximately 124 minutes



Rating: Feature Film: “PG” in U.S., G in Canada (CE and CF) CE, G in Canada CF



Additional Bonus Features Not Rated



Aspect Ratio: Blu-ray Feature Film = 2.39:1

DVD Feature Film = 2.39:1



Audio: Blu-ray = English 5.1 DTS-HDMA and DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital, French and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital Language Tracks

DVD = English, French and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital



Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, French and Spanish Subtitles


Social Media:

Stay connected with the latest news and information about Disney’s “Million Dollar Arm”:

· “Like” us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/milliondollararm

· Follow us on Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/DisneyPictures

· Check out our Website and Mobile Site: http://www.disney.com/million-dollar-arm

· Visit www.Disneymoviesanywhere.com and download the DMA App at: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/disney-movies-anywhere-watch


ABOUT “MILLION DOLLAR ARM”:

Based on a true story, sports agent JB Bernstein (Jon Hamm) finds that business has changed and things aren’t going well for his career. In a last ditch effort to save his livelihood he concocts a scheme to find baseball’s next great pitching ace. Hoping to find a young cricket pitcher he can turn into a major league baseball star, JB travels to India to produce a reality show competition called “The Million Dollar Arm.” With the help of cantankerous but eagle-eyed retired baseball scout Ray Poitevint (Alan Arkin), he discovers Dinesh (Madhur Mittal) and Rinku (Suraj Sharma), two young men who have no idea about playing baseball, yet have a knack for throwing a fastball. Hoping to sign them to major league contracts and make a quick buck, JB brings the boys home to America to train. While the Americans are definitely out of their element in India — the boys, who have never left their rural villages — are equally challenged when they come to the States. As the boys learn the finer points of baseball — JB, with the help of his charming friend Brenda (Lake Bell) — learns valuable life lessons about teamwork, commitment and what it means to be a family.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks. I am interested to see the review on this movie. Will you guys review it? I heard lot of good things from folks who have seen this movie thou.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Thanks. I am interested to see the review on this movie. Will you guys review it? I heard lot of good things from folks who have seen this movie thou.


I'll definitely try to get ahold of a copy


----------

